# Black Crowes - Massey Hall



## fretboard

Wednesday, Oct. 27th at Massey Hall
This will be one of the acoustic & electric shows mentioned below;

_In celebration of the 20th year anniversary of their 1990 debut multi platinum release “Shake Your Money Maker,” The Black Crowes will release their first ever double album of all acoustic material on August 3, 2010. 

After touring in 2009, The Black Crowes spent time at the Sunset Sound Studios in Los Angeles, recording over 20 songs from their 20 year history. The band arranged acoustic versions of many of their best loved songs and the band’s catalogue picks. 

The double album, Croweology, will be sold at the cost of a single album as a “Thank You” to their fans for 20 years of support. Also to be released on vinyl, the project was produced by Paul Stacey and will be released on The Black Crowes label, Silver Arrow, through Megaforce Records.

In late summer, The Black Crowes will kick off their “Say Goodnight to the Bad Guys” 2010 Tour which will feature three hour performance sets in most markets. The shows are being billed as “Acoustic Hor D’oeuvres followed by an Electric Reception With The Black Crowes,” and will consist of a full hour and a half acoustic set followed by a full hour and a half electric set, except where noted below *. 

The tour will begin on August 13 in Milwaukee and is presently scheduled to conclude with the band’s annual multi-night stand at the Fillmore in San Francisco on December 19, 2010. 

Following their 2010 “Say Goodnight to the Bad Guys” Tour the band has planned a lengthy hiatus._


----------



## Steve1962

I haven't walked out of too many concerts in my 48 years, but I walked out on Black Crowes. I love listening to their albums, but live? Not so much...


----------



## hollowbody

Steve1962 said:


> I haven't walked out of too many concerts in my 48 years, but I walked out on Black Crowes. I love listening to their albums, but live? Not so much...


Really? I've never seen them live, but I thought this would be an awesome show to go to. Anyone else had a bad Crowes experience?


----------



## pickslide

Everybody is entitled to their opinion, but the Crowes are the best live band I have ever seen (multiple times). I do know that sometimes their concerts do not include many of their hits or even better known songs, so if you went in expecting that then I can see being disapointed. However, that is why I LOVE that band because no 2 set lists are ever the same and you know you are going to get plenty of songs that are not the standards. It is completely different than say Aerosmith or ZZ Top (2 bands I really like as well). You go to one of their concerts and if you are even sort of a fan you will know at least 50% of the songs they play live.


----------



## Starbuck

I would agree with pickslide, I saw them at the guvernmet and they were amazeballs! Would love, love, love to see them at massey hall!!!


----------



## Rugburn

I saw the Black Crowes in the early 90's and it was a great show. Most of the tunes were from *"Southern Harmony and the Musical Companion"*, whivh is IMO their best album. I would even say the show was...um... *"amazeballs"?!?*


----------



## hollowbody

Hahhahaa, awesome. Good to hear. Maybe the show Steve1962 was an off night - everyone has them. But given the rest of your responses, I'm definitely gonna try to pick up some tickets to that show!


----------



## pickslide

I am extremely tempted to fly out to TO just to see this concert. They are my all time favorite band. Argh I wish they were coming closer to Calgary.


----------



## fretboard

I've seen 'em half a dozen times or more - but geez, they played at Casino Rama last fall and it was horrible. Started off fine for the first 4 or 5 tunes, but once they lost interest it was game over. Start to finish was under 80 minutes and the bus was literally pulling out of the lot when we made it to the door outside, and we weren't hangin' around after the show. On the stage at 9:00, on the road by 10:30... Never having been to Rama before, I had no idea what to expect, but wow - I'd be willing to say they (and the whole Rama concert experience for me, anyway) sucked amazeballs that night. The past couple times I've seen them at Massey they were great nights of music.

That said, it's the only time I've ever felt cheated coming out of one of their shows and I'll be at Massey on Oct 27th without a doubt.

Believe tickets go on sale next week if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Steve1962

hollowbody said:


> Hahhahaa, awesome. Good to hear. Maybe the show Steve1962 was an off night - everyone has them. But given the rest of your responses, I'm definitely gonna try to pick up some tickets to that show!


It may have been, but it was enough to convince me that I'll never pay to see them again. I saw them at House Of Blues in San Diego, and they were horrible. I don't believe that _any _band should have an "off night" on stage with the way ticket prices are these days...


----------



## washburned

S'pose this is why they're getting off the road?


----------

